# Evil people



## 4theFish (May 17, 2019)

I just caught one of my tenants running a chihuahua breeding operation with 22 dogs in their 2 bedroom house a A NO PETS lease. House needs to be re-carpeted and repainted due to the stench.

I’ll get a $10,000 judgment but getting gold from from turds just don’t happen.

Evil!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

4theFish said:


> I just caught one of my tenants running a chihuahua breeding operation with 22 dogs in their 2 bedroom house a A NO PETS lease. House needs to be re-carpeted and repainted due to the stench.
> 
> I’ll get a $10,000 judgment but getting gold from from turds just don’t happen.
> 
> Evil!


Yes there are pigs out there i rented to a guy and after i booted him out i found out he had a auto repair shop in the garage ...what a mess that took forever to clean and paint .Needless to say he did not get his cleaning deposit back and we garnished his live in girlfriends wages for back rent and a few hundred dollars for damages .Boy he was hot .Another renter in the same house took a stray Tom cat in and locked it down in the finished basement .The stench was unbelievable and after a couple thousand for carpet and paint we sold the place .Never again will i own a rental .


----------



## 4theFish (May 17, 2019)

Thirty pointer said:


> Yes there are pigs out there i rented to a guy and after i booted him out i found out he had a auto repair shop in the garage ...what a mess that took forever to clean and paint .Needless to say he did not get his cleaning deposit back and we garnished his live in girlfriends wages for back rent and a few hundred dollars for damages .Boy he was hot .Another renter in the same house took a stray Tom cat in and locked it down in the finished basement .The stench was unbelievable and after a couple thousand for carpet and paint we sold the place .Never again will i own a rental .


Despicable


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

4theFish said:


> I just caught one of my tenants running a chihuahua breeding operation with 22 dogs in their 2 bedroom house a A NO PETS lease. House needs to be re-carpeted and repainted due to the stench.
> 
> I’ll get a $10,000 judgment but getting gold from from turds just don’t happen.
> 
> Evil!


What you need to do is find yourself a good lawyer. Look for one who specializes in those type of law suits, not the kind who chases after slip and fall suits. :lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There are reasons people beyond the age of 30 are renters. Often it is because they habitually trash their living quarters, and simply move. Yep, there are some real Pigs out there.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I think thats a pretty broad assumption about renters. With that being said i would never rent.its a form of giving up ones freedom.


----------



## 4theFish (May 17, 2019)

eye-sore said:


> I think thats a pretty broad assumption about renters. With that being said i would never rent.its a form of giving up ones freedom.


Renters have more freedom then landlords. No responsibility for taxes and the landlord has to comply with the building inspectors. Tenants have all the rights once they move in, including the landlord having to get an eviction order even after they go without paying rent.


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

4theFish said:


> I just caught one of my tenants running a chihuahua breeding operation with 22 dogs in their 2 bedroom house a A NO PETS lease. House needs to be re-carpeted and repainted due to the stench.
> 
> I’ll get a $10,000 judgment but getting gold from from turds just don’t happen.
> 
> Evil!


yep I know where your coming from. I never want to be a landlord again. there was this single mom with kids that lived on welfare. she didnt have the money for the damage deposit. well being that I had a big heart because I remember my mom raising 7 kids on her own I thought I would help her out. about 3 months went by. she was paying the rent but just didnt have extra to pay on the deposit. then she fell behind on her rent. I went over to the house and all tnhe screens on the windows was trashed. I went inside and the carpets were trashed. I told her she had to be out the next day or I was taking her to court to make her pay to have everything fixed. I knew I would never see a dime of the money but thank god I scared her and she was gone the next day.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

4theFish said:


> Renters have more freedom then landlords. No responsibility for taxes and the landlord has to comply with the building inspectors. Tenants have all the rights once they move in, including the landlord having to get an eviction order even after they go without paying rent.


They sure do .After they get way behind on their rent you have to sit back and let them get further behind and do more damage to your property .After eviction starts they get a really bad attitude like they should get to live there for nothing and you are a monster .


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sherman51 said:


> yep I know where your coming from. I never want to be a landlord again. there was this single mom with kids that lived on welfare. she didnt have the money for the damage deposit. well being that I had a big heart because I remember my mom raising 7 kids on her own I thought I would help her out. about 3 months went by. she was paying the rent but just didnt have extra to pay on the deposit. then she fell behind on her rent. I went over to the house and all tnhe screens on the windows was trashed. I went inside and the carpets were trashed. I told her she had to be out the next day or I was taking her to court to make her pay to have everything fixed. I knew I would never see a dime of the money but thank god I scared her and she was gone the next day.


When kids are involved, it can take forever to get them out.

Had a rental once, knew it was going to be a pain and it sure was.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

sherman51 said:


> yep I know where your coming from. I never want to be a landlord again. there was this single mom with kids that lived on welfare. she didnt have the money for the damage deposit. well being that I had a big heart because I remember my mom raising 7 kids on her own I thought I would help her out. about 3 months went by. she was paying the rent but just didnt have extra to pay on the deposit. then she fell behind on her rent. I went over to the house and all tnhe screens on the windows was trashed. I went inside and the carpets were trashed. I told her she had to be out the next day or I was taking her to court to make her pay to have everything fixed. I knew I would never see a dime of the money but thank god I scared her and she was gone the next day.


And on to the next rental home she, and her poorly-raised kids will trash. 

I didn't mean to say ALL Renters trash homes, because that is far from true. But a fairly high percentage of them do. And they cost the Landlords a lot of money when they do. And, yes, an awful lot of them feel strongly entitled to live in the (trashed) rental property, long after they have stopped paying rent. These people can vote, as well - although the percentage that actually votes is relatively low. They can vote people into office who pass laws that protect Renters, and strip law abiding Landlords of their rights.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Nothing parties like a rental..... I guess it goes for houses as well as cars. When you don't own something or have anything invested, it's a lot harder to keep good care of it.

Some people are poor because of circumstances. But all too often it's a lifestyle choice.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I was referring more to liberties i guess.....like pets, smoking, parties, parking shooting, decorating all the fun stuff,


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

The house next to me has been a rental property for about 20 years now. Renters come and go and I have yet to see any educated nice friendly neighbors move into this rental. They may have pit bull trained to be attack dogs, party/druggies that end up in the ditch because they are to stoned to keep the car in the driveway. They all have their own problems that you do not want to deal with, I just stay away from nasty people.


----------

